# mini howlers



## ultramag (Mar 23, 2010)

These did'nt make it through the carving process,so unfortunatly they ended up mini's....but still fully fuctional.
The top two have pure howler boards and the bottom two howler/distress boards. $23.00 tyd.
The largest one is 6" the rest are 4.5"/5"


----------



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

Them are cool. I like the smaller howlers, easer to handle on the go. Is that your tone board.
Nice job
John


----------

